# How long should I waint until I take the eggs away from my pet pigeon's nest?



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/PrattChem/Eggs_Honey_bugs?authkey=Gv1sRgCK_loNXewLHFAQ&feat=directlink


Hello.
My pet pigeon has been incubating her eggs for the last two weeks. When would it be the appropiate time to take the eggs from her? Would she be depressed? Should I wait until she losses interest? but what if that never happens?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The normal incubation time for pigeons is 18-20 days, so I would leave the eggs a bit longer or just leave them until she loses interest. She is a lovely bird!

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

To be honest I have a hen who just loves to sit and nest... I leave her eggs in there with her until she gives up on them... Most of the time that is about 25 days.... she loves it... I do give her egg "Sitting" breaks... meaning, I go cover the eggs with my hand so she will ...get off. stretch, eat, get a drink...etc. BUT, the main reason I leave her to sit them is because if you pull them too soon, she will just lay more.... and when they lay too often they can become depleted in calcium. 
As a side note: make sure your giving her calcium ... in the form of grit that is calcium fortified or oyster shell.... that will help her to replenish the calcium...


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advise. It is really helpful!! And I do egg sit for her...Only me, she does not let my husband do it!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL... She has given you the higest honor of becoming her "mate".... which is what you are to her!!!

My Willow will not get off her nest for anyone but me either.... lol

Is Yours the only pijie, I am guessing? And the eggs are not fertile?


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jenn,
Yes her eggs are not fertile, she is so far an indoor pigeon...I do feel very special to have become her mate...I am so touched about the trust she has on me. She is an amazing bird. How long have you had yours?

Eleonora


----------



## pigeoncrap (Jul 28, 2010)

In regards to lack of calcium, has anyone tried feeding the birds 'game bird breeder' pellets. It is 1% calcium and if you give your breeders 30% of the feed, they will love you for it. I should note, it is quite costly to purchase.


----------

